
Accelerated Mobile Pages Project - tnorthcutt
https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml
======
PretzelFisch
Why, would you need a javascript library to help you deliver fast static
content? This seems like a solved problem one that we have been able to deal
with for a decade of slow clients, latency and bandwidth limits. But since it
has Google origins it will be popular.

